

Inside the War on Coal - spenrose
http://www.politico.com/agenda/story/2015/05/inside-war-on-coal-000002

======
spenrose
"But if the political deck seemed stacked against the Sierra Club, Henry held
the economic cards. In Oklahoma, coal imported from Wyoming now costs more per
kilowatt hour than the abundant gas under the ground or the wind that famously
comes sweeping down the plain. In another recent haze case, the Sierra Club
cut a deal requiring Oklahoma’s other major utility to phase out its only coal
plant and buy 200 megawatts of wind—and the bids came in so low, the utility
ended up buying 600 megawatts of wind. That’s why Walmart, the hospital group
and the coalition of industrial ratepayers all supported Beyond Coal’s push
for more wind in the OG&E case. Cheap electricity has a way of scrambling
political alliances."

